# Can someone make me a banner?



## Fang (Jan 4, 2007)

Looking for a cool Andrei Arlovski banner if anyone could do me one up. Rep and Points for whichever one I like the best.


----------



## AmRiT (Apr 23, 2007)

there you go...


----------



## CroCopPride (Jan 13, 2007)

xAmRiT said:


> there you go...


wow 
+rep

u could of spent more time on text but damn 
thats nice


----------



## Fang (Jan 4, 2007)

Dude, that's amazing. Thanks a ton!

Repped and I'll send some points your way.


----------



## AmRiT (Apr 23, 2007)

CroCopPride said:


> wow
> +rep
> 
> u could of spent more time on text but damn
> thats nice


I had an idea for the text, it didn't turn out too great, so i just went for plain and simple, and thx!


----------



## AmRiT (Apr 23, 2007)

Fang said:


> Dude, that's amazing. Thanks a ton!
> 
> Repped and I'll send some points your way.


you're welcome, and thank you too...


----------



## CroCopPride (Jan 13, 2007)

r u on any design forum?


----------



## AmRiT (Apr 23, 2007)

not really 'on' but I'm signed up to a couple...

I use this halo site for all my GFX issues...


----------



## Fists of Fury (Jun 14, 2007)

Can anyone help me with a tank Abbott ?..I like the AA it looks good..


----------



## BJJ Boy (Jan 21, 2007)

Fists of Fury said:


> Can anyone help me with a tank Abbott ?..I like the AA it looks good..



Lol yea.. your sig right now needs some work. Just kidding


----------



## Fists of Fury (Jun 14, 2007)

BJJ Boy said:


> Lol yea.. your sig right now needs some work. Just kidding


lol..thanks


----------

